# موثوقية نص العهد الجديد



## Fadie (25 يونيو 2009)

موثوقية نص العهد الجديد

رد دانيال ب. والاس على ايرمان فى كتاب "خلع يسوع عن عرشه" مُترجماً للعربية:

http://scholarly-faith.blogspot.com/2009/06/blog-post_25.html

بذلك أكون قد نقلت كافة ردود والاس على ايرمان. والاس يستحق منا كل إحترام و تقدير، لأنه بالفعل حمل هم القضية و كأن المسيحيين العرب هم شعب كنيسته المحلية.

أرجو منكم ان تُصلوا له و لمركزه الخاص بدراسة مخطوطات العهد الجديد.

ملحوظة: هناك مقالة جديدة جداً كتبها والاس رداً على ايرمان، باركر، و إيب، حول مفهوم النص الأصلى، و هو الموضوع الذى تناولته فى الجزء الثانى من التحريف و العصمة. سأحاول الحصول على إذن لترجمة هذه المقالة ايضاً، و إن لم نفلح، فسأكتب مُوجز للإحتجاجات الموجودة بها.

تحياتى و محبتى


----------



## روح الرب (30 يوليو 2009)

*الرب يباركك
شكراااااااا علي خدمتكم وتعبكم من اجل نشر الحق 
الرب يقويكم ويبارككم
ردود رائعه منطقيه قويه مقنعه مرضيه​*


----------



## holiness (30 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك يا استاذنا فادي


----------



## Dolce (22 ديسمبر 2020)

سلام المسيح لكم يا جباري البأس. 

اللينك لا يعمل ارجو اعاده تشغيله لنسفيد منه..


----------

